# Hintergrundgrafik in Swing-Fenstern



## MichiM (4. Aug 2006)

Hi,

gibt es nicht allzu komplizierte Möglichkeiten, ein Swing-Fenster (JFrame) mit einer flächendeckenden Hintergrundgrafik auszustatten, die durch die ganzen auf der ContentPane abgelegten Objekte durchschimmert, oder geht das nur wieder über JLayeredPane-Experimente und dergleichen...

... also so was wie background in HTML.  :wink:

Gruß Michi


----------



## André Uhres (4. Aug 2006)

Du nimmst mit frame.getLayeredPane() einfach das LayeredPane vom JFrame und setzst deine 
halbdurchsichtige Bildkomponente auf das Layer: 
new Integer(JLayeredPane.FRAME_CONTENT_LAYER.intValue() + 1)


----------



## Roar (4. Aug 2006)

hm, dann liegt die grafik ja aber über allen komponenten und nicht dahinter. wenn du dir's einfach machen willst nimm das substance lookandfeel, damit kannst du einfach nen hintergrundbild für deinen frame definieren.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2006)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... also so was wie background in HTML.  :wink:



Nenn das Kind ruhig beim Namen: Muckefuck!


----------



## André Uhres (5. Aug 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm, dann liegt die grafik ja aber über allen komponenten und nicht dahinter.


Das nennt man optische Täuschung, sicher macht das "substance" l&f es auch nicht anders.


----------



## Roar (5. Aug 2006)

doch, substancfe zeichnet das bild "richtig" *hinter* die komponente bild


----------



## MichiM (5. Aug 2006)

Einwandfrei, so hätt ich mir das vorgestellt. - Wo gibts die Grafik zum Downloaden?  :lol: 
Ok, ich versuchs mal mit dem L&F, habt Dank.  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2006)

Und wo ist da jetzt soviel Unterschied?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Aug 2006)

:roll: Das eine ist ein Hintergrundbild, das andere suggeriert Transparenz.


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2006)

Ich meine einen sehbaren Unterschied


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Aug 2006)

*the_29 eine Brille aufsetz*
Sieh dir mal die Buttons in André's Beispiel an und vergleich diese dann bspw. mal mit den JComboBoxen von Roar's Bild.


----------



## thE_29 (7. Aug 2006)

Jo, das is mir schon aufgefallen!

Die Frage ist halt, obs erwünscht ist oder nicht


----------

